# Weekly competition 2009-22



## AvGalen (May 28, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F2 R F' U R' F U R' 
*2. *U' R' U' R2 U F' U F 
*3. *F2 R' U R2 U' F2 R U' F U' 
*4. *F2 U' R2 F U F R2 U2 R' 
*5. *F R2 F U2 F R' U2 F2 R' U 

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U' B2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L B' U2 B' L' D L' F L' F' U' 
*2. *R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D2 F L' R2 B D' F' D L' D R U' 
*3. *L' D2 L' F2 L B2 U2 B2 R' B2 D L' B F2 D2 F2 D' F D' L' U' 
*4. *D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D' L2 R D R' D2 U' L' B' F L' 
*5. *R2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F' R F' D' B L2 R2 D R2 U L' U 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw R2 Fw2 F Rw2 R2 B' U2 L' Uw2 L2 B Rw2 Fw2 L R' Uw Rw' F2 U2 L R' B' Uw2 F' R' D 
Rw' Fw2 L Rw U2 Rw2 F2 U' F2 R Uw' L' F
*2. *Fw2 U2 Fw R2 B2 D' B U' L' Rw' B F L2 Uw2 U B' D2 U2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw' F L Fw' Uw Rw2 R2 
B' U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 F D2 U2 B' F2 D' Uw2
*3. *B D' Uw B R F' L2 Rw' Fw F' R F D B2 Uw Rw F U2 B F' Rw' F' D2 Rw R2 D2 R2 D2 Uw Fw' 
Rw Fw F2 L R B2 D2 Rw2 B' D
*4. *F' Uw2 F' U2 Fw Uw Rw Fw2 U' B' L' Rw D2 B' Uw2 U L Uw2 F L' Rw2 R D2 Rw' Uw B2 Uw2 
R2 F Rw R F' L Fw D B2 F2 L' Rw2 U
*5. *B Fw2 Rw Fw2 D' L' U R2 B2 R2 Uw U' L F' L' Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw' B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' F' R2 Uw U2 
L2 U' B' F' L' Uw2 U' L2 Fw' L' R B' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 Fw' Lw' D' R Dw Uw' Fw' Uw2 L' R Dw R' Bw2 F' D Fw2 D U Bw Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' D F 
D' Uw2 L2 Fw L' B' Lw D2 Dw' R2 U' Fw F2 Dw2 R' Fw U Rw' U' R B' Dw' B2 Dw2 B Bw' Fw2 Rw2 D F2 
D2 F2 D
*2. *Uw' L Lw Rw2 F' Rw' R2 U L2 Fw' R' Bw2 Fw2 D F' Uw U' B' F2 D2 B Dw2 F' Lw2 D' L' B' 
L2 Fw' D2 Fw' D Dw' Uw2 B2 Rw Uw Rw U' L F Uw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Dw' Uw U B Uw' Fw D' 
Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw2
*3. *Bw2 L Rw Bw F Rw Dw Bw D Fw D' Uw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' R B2 Rw D Uw' Bw' Dw2 Bw Uw2 L2 
Uw' Fw2 Dw2 U' Bw2 Lw2 B' Bw Fw' D2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Dw2 B Fw Rw B2 Uw Fw' L Uw2 Fw' Rw D2 R2 
Dw' U Rw Dw F2
*4. *Bw' D' Uw' R' D' Dw Uw' U2 Bw Fw' Dw Uw Fw D' L2 Lw' F' R2 Bw' Dw' F' Lw2 D Dw' U2 B' 
Lw' U B Lw2 Dw' Uw U Rw Bw D' Uw' F' Lw2 Dw2 Lw D B R2 D' Lw' Fw Uw' U Fw2 L Rw' Dw2 Fw Uw2 Lw 
Bw D' L2 Rw'
*5. *U' L2 F L' Rw' Uw' U Lw F2 Rw' Bw2 Fw Dw Uw2 Fw Rw D2 Dw2 U F' D2 F' U L R2 D2 Dw2 
Lw' D U2 Rw D' Lw' Rw2 U R2 Dw U' L R Bw2 Fw2 R Bw' R2 D' Bw2 U' R F2 U Lw2 Dw2 L Bw Fw' L2 B' 
Bw Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' 3R2 2F 3U' 3R2 F2 D' 3F' F2 2D 2L 2R2 D' L' 2U2 3F' 3U2 U2 2L2 U 2R' F 2L 2U R' 
B2 3R D' 3U2 U2 2B 2D 3U 3F2 2D2 U L2 2R 3F2 2U' 2B F' 2L' D 2D' F' 3U2 L' 2D' 3U2 2R R D 3F2 
2F' F 2R 3U' 2U2 2B2 2F' F2 2D2 B 3F D' L 2U 2L2 2U 2L2 2B 2R2 2B 2L2 R' U' B2 D' F2
*2. *2B2 2R2 D2 3F D' 2D' U2 3F 2D' 2B' 2U B L R2 2F 3R2 2U' U B2 2B2 2F' F 3U2 2B2 2F D 
2D2 2U' B' 2F' 2L 2R B2 2B2 2D 3U 2U' B2 3R2 F' 2R' 2D2 F2 2L' R' 2D 2R 3F2 2R' 2U 2F' 2R B 2L 
2U' F' 3R' 2B 3F' 2L 2U2 R' B 2F 2L D U' 2L2 2B 2D 3U2 B 2D 2B' F2 2U 2F L D 2B
*3. *D 2L 2R2 2D 3F2 3R2 2B' F 2U' F2 2L 3R2 B 2D' 3R 3F' 3R F2 2D2 F2 2R2 B 2B' 2F2 2D2 
R2 U' 3F 3R' 2D2 U 2L' 3F U 3R2 D 2D L' 2B 2F' D2 U 2L' F2 2L B 3F' L 3R' 2B2 3F U B2 3F L 2U2 
B' L2 3F' F2 2D 2U' L' D 3R 2U' 3R2 2R2 D 2F D' U 2B2 U' 3F' F2 U' B' 2R2 D
*4. *3R' 2B' F' 2D2 B 2F2 2L2 R 2B R' U' 2B2 2F2 2R F D L 2L 3R' D2 2D' 2R2 2B 3U 2F L 2L' 
B 2B D2 3U2 L2 2F2 F' 2U2 U2 2R D2 3U' 3R 2R 2F' D2 2D' U 2F D2 F2 2L 2R 2D 2L 3R2 2B 2U' U R2 
2B' 2U' 3R D2 2D2 2U' U F' 2L2 3F 3R2 2U B' F D2 3F' L2 3U U' 2F2 3U' 2B' 2R'
*5. *F 3R' 2F 2L' 3R' U2 L 2R' R' B' 2B' 3F' 2F U' 3F2 3R2 3F D F' L' 3R B' 2R' 3U 2U2 3R' 
2B' F2 D B' 2F2 L 2R2 R2 2D2 2U F2 2R' B' L2 2R' 3U2 2R' 2U 3R' 2F' 3R2 R B' D U' 2L 3R 3F' 2F2 
D 2U' U' R U 3R2 2R' 2D' L R' B 2F' 3R 2R2 U 2B 3F U' L 2R F 2U' 2L D F

*7x7x7*
*1. *U' B2 R' B2 3F' 2F 3L' F' 3R' 3D' 2L 3U2 L' 2L' R' D 2D F' 3R2 R 2D 3U2 U2 2L2 D2 2B2 
R 2D2 3L 3D2 2L' D' 2R2 U L2 D 2D' 2U' 3B' 2U 3R U L2 3L' B2 3F D 3U2 B 2L2 F2 3D' 3F2 2U L 3R2 
2R2 2D 3L2 3B L2 2L' R' 2B2 D2 F2 D 3L D 3L 3D B' 3F' 2U 3B2 2F' L2 2U' 3L' B' 2F 3D B' L 2L 
3L2 3R 3D2 2B R 2B' 3B' 3F' F2 3D2 2L2 2B' 2U' 2L' 3R'
*2. *3R 2B' 2F 3D2 L 3R' 2R R2 B 2B2 D' 3U' B2 3R2 D2 3U 2U2 3B F2 2R' 2D2 2U2 2L2 D2 R' 
3U2 2L' 3D U' 3L' R 2F' R D B 2R2 F' 3D' 2U 3F2 2L' D' U 2R2 B 3B' 3F2 3D2 F2 R 3B' L 3F2 3R2 
2B' 3B 3L2 3B2 2F' F' 2L 3R 3U 3B2 2R2 2B 2F2 2R2 F' 2L 3L' 2R F L 3R 3F' D' 2U2 3L2 D2 3D' 3U 
U L' 3D 3U' 2F 2U F' 3D2 3U2 2L B2 2F 2D2 U L2 2R' R2 U2
*3. *B' 3B2 2F2 2R' 2D' 2L' 3L2 2R 2D 3R' 2U2 2L2 3U2 3F' R2 B 3L 2U' 3L2 3D2 2U2 2L' 3R2 
2B2 F' D' R 3D' 2U2 L 2R 3F L 3R 2R U' 2R2 2D2 L' 3B2 3F2 2R 3U 3R' U2 L2 B2 2U 2L B L2 2D2 2L2 
R 3B2 3D' 2R2 B' 2B2 U2 R 3B2 2L 2U' 3L 3R' F 3U2 2F 2U' 2B2 3L' 2F U' L 2F2 2R2 U' 3F L' 2U 
3B2 2U2 L' 2L 2R 2F 2L2 2R2 2U L2 2L' 2R F 2D 3L B2 3F2 F' 2D
*4. *3L 2R F 3U2 U L' 2D 3B 3D' 3F 2F2 2D' 2B2 D2 2D2 F' 2U 3L2 2D2 3U2 2L2 3R 3F2 3R 3U' 
B2 F2 3D R' 2B 2D 3U L B 3F' F' R D2 2L' B' 3B' 3R B 3B L B2 3F' 2U' F R 2B' 2L 3F2 2R2 2D' 3U2 
3B2 F2 2U2 3F2 L2 2B2 2U F' 3D' 3U 2L' R B 2B D L2 D' U R B2 3F' 2L' 3B2 3R 2D 3D 2U2 U2 L' 3D 
B' U2 3R 3B 2D' R' D R 3U 2F2 3U 3F' U2 3B'
*5. *3B L2 3L' R2 3F 2D2 3D2 3U 2B2 3F2 2D L' 3F2 L 2B' 2D 3U2 U' 3B2 2F' F' 3U' 3R2 2R2 
3F2 U2 2F L2 2F2 L' D2 3D 2U2 U 2F' 2U R' 2B' 2L2 3L' U' B2 3B' F' 3D2 2B2 2F' 3D' 2F' D2 U' B 
2U2 3L 3D2 R' 3U' 2B' 3F' R 3B L2 D 3F F' 3L' R' 2U2 U' 2B' 2F 3U' 2U2 B L2 2L2 R2 2D' 3U' B' 
2B' 2F 3D U2 3R' 2D 2F2 2L U' 3L' 3B2 3F 3L2 2D2 3U 2F F 2D2 2F2 F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 U' R U2 R U R2 U2 
*2. *R F R F U2 R' U R' F 
*3. *F' R' U2 F R' F2 U R' U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' R' B2 F2 R' U B R' B2 F2 U 
*2. *U R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D2 B' R2 D' L' R2 F2 U B L' U2 F2 U' 
*3. *F2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' B R2 U2 B' L' F' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Rw B D B2 Fw2 F U L Rw' U R' Uw' R2 Uw2 U' L' R2 F R2 D' B2 Rw2 F2 Uw' B2 Fw2 U' 
B2 R' B' D' Rw2 Fw2 D Uw2 B' Rw Fw F2
*2. *Rw Fw F Uw B2 Uw L' F L' Rw' B L Uw2 F Rw U Fw' L2 B' Fw' F' Rw' B2 D Rw R B2 Fw R2 
F' D B' Fw2 R2 Fw2 Uw Fw F L2 Uw2
*3. *L' Uw2 F' Rw' R D' Uw' U Fw' R' Fw Rw2 D2 Uw Fw' D Rw2 B' R Fw Rw2 R F D' U F' U2 F' 
Rw B' Fw F' D' B2 F L Rw' D2 U2 Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' U2 Rw D2 Rw' U2 L' Lw' Rw Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 F D2 Fw D Bw2 R D2 Dw' B Bw' L 
R Uw' Bw2 D2 U' Lw2 U' Rw Bw' Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 F' L' Rw B Fw2 D' U' L2 Lw' Rw' Dw R' Uw' B R' Fw Dw 
Uw L2 F' Rw
*2. *F2 Lw B2 L2 U2 R2 Fw' L2 Dw2 Rw2 F L' Lw2 Rw R B' Dw B' L2 F Lw Rw Fw2 L Fw' F' Lw2 B 
L Uw B' Fw Uw L Uw2 U B' Uw' R2 D' Dw Uw U Lw2 Fw' Rw Fw L' D U Rw' B2 D2 U' B' D' L2 R2 Bw' L2
*3. *Dw L Dw B' Fw F Dw2 U' Fw' F2 Lw2 F' D Dw L Lw R' F Lw B2 R2 F Lw' Fw' Uw L' Lw' R' 
B2 Bw Fw2 F Lw2 U2 R2 D2 Dw2 Uw U2 Rw2 R2 B Bw' L' Dw2 Bw2 R D2 R Bw2 Fw D' U2 Fw Dw2 U B Fw' 
Lw2 Rw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 F2 D2 U2 L' U B' F D' R2 D' L U2 B' F' 
*2. *F2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 L U2 L' U2 B' R U' F R' B U2 L D B' U2 
*3. *F2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 F2 D R2 D2 B F2 L' D2 F U2 L U' R2 U2 
*4. *F2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L R2 B2 R2 F L B2 D F U R B D' B2 R 
*5. *U L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' B' L2 R' D' L2 B2 U' R F U 
*6. *D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 R' D2 U2 L D' B2 L' D' U' B' U' L R U2 F' 
*7. *U2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 L' D' F L2 D B U' R2 F2 L F' 
*8. *R D2 U2 F2 L R2 D2 F2 R D' R2 U L2 B' L' R2 U' R' F L' R2 
*9. *F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 F D2 R F U F2 R' F' U2 F' L2 
*10. *B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R B2 R' B2 R' F U' B2 F R2 U2 L U F' L' 
*11. *R2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 F2 L B2 D U F L' B L' D2 F D U2 R 
*12. *U2 L F2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 R F D2 R B R' U' R2 D2 L2 R' B2 U2 
*13. *U B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 F2 D' B' D2 F' L D R B2 U R2 D 
*14. *L' R' U2 B2 R B2 L' F' L B' L2 R' B' D' L U2 F2 U F' 
*15. *U2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' U' B' D' F2 D F' D' R' F L 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F L U' R D' F' D' F D' L' 
*2. *L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 L' D2 L' U B' D U2 B2 F2 L U2 B' U R 
*3. *D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 L' D2 U' B' R' D L2 U' B D R2 
*4. *R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 U2 R F2 U' F' D2 L' B2 U2 L U2 R D R 
*5. *D2 F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 U F U L' R U' F R F D' L' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B2 L2 D L2 D B2 U L2 U' R' F2 U' L' D U' F' L B 
*2. *R2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' F' D R2 F' L' D' U B2 R2 U' R 
*3. *L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' B' D2 F2 R' D B2 U R F' R2 
*4. *D2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 B' U F2 D U2 F R D2 R' 
*5. *F2 D2 U2 R D2 R U2 R2 D2 L B D' B2 R2 B U L' D2 F2 L2 R' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 R' U F2 L U' B2 U B2 
*2. *D2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F' U2 B R2 D' F R B2 R D2 R' U 
*3. *B2 U2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 D' R D L' D2 U' F2 L' F' D B' 
*4. *B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' L' B D2 U2 F' R' D L 
*5. *B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 D U' F U' F2 L' U2 F' L2 U 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L B' D B' L2 D2 B D R2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F U' F R U' F R2 
*3. *R D2 L B2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R D B' L D L F' D B2 L' 
*4. *L B' Rw' B2 Uw2 B' Fw2 D Uw Fw' L Rw U' L Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw Uw F D2 F' R2 F' L D' Uw2 
U F' R D' B D2 F' R2 D2 U' B2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U F R' U' F U F U2 
*3. *B2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 D B' U R2 B' F' L D' U2 L' R' U2 
*4. *B Fw2 D' Uw U2 L' R D L2 R' Uw B' D B2 Uw2 R' Uw' B' Rw R' B L' Rw2 Fw2 D Rw' U2 B Fw 
D2 U Fw D2 Uw2 U' R2 D Uw2 U2 L2
*5. *D' U R2 Fw Dw' F Lw Bw' F' L R Fw Uw2 L' R Fw D' Lw R2 U' Bw Lw2 R Dw2 Lw Uw B' Rw' 
D' R2 F Uw2 F' L U2 F2 R' Bw2 F Uw2 L Fw' Uw U L' D2 Fw D' Uw2 Bw Rw2 F2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 R2 Dw U' F2 
U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / 
UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / 
UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / 
UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / 
UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 
/ UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' L' R L' U L' U' L R' L' R' U R' U' R B r' l' b' 
*2. *R L R L R L U R B U B' R' U' R' B' u' r 
*3. *U R L R' L B' U' B' L' B' L' U R L' r' l' b' 
*4. *R L R L R L U' R U L' B' u r' l' b' 
*5. *R U L' R' L U' R U R' U R U R' U' R B u' r l' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (-3,6) (4,1) (-4,0) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,2) (1,1) (0,1) (4,2) (-2,0) (4,4) (-4,0) 
(0,4) (-4,0) (4,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(-3,-1) (0,-5) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (0,1) (5,0) (0,3) (0,4) (-1,5) (1,0) (6,0) (3,0) 
(-3,3) (3,0) (0,1) (2,0) (0,4) (4,0)
*3. *(0,3) (6,6) (2,4) (3,3) (-5,2) (-2,0) (0,1) (-4,5) (1,0) (0,3) (3,0) (-1,3) (3,0) (-
3,3) (-2,3) (0,5) (0,0)
*4. *(1,2) (6,-3) (-5,0) (2,3) (-4,0) (-2,1) (-3,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (1,0) (2,0) 
(6,3) (5,4) (6,0) (-3,2)
*5. *(0,5) (0,1) (3,3) (-1,2) (-4,2) (-4,0) (0,2) (2,2) (2,4) (-4,4) (2,0) (6,2) (0,2) 
(0,2) (0,2) (-5,2) (0,0)


----------



## DavidWoner (May 28, 2009)

Heh, you're 2 days early with this one Arnaud. Or are you just trying to get back to posting it on Thursdays?


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 28, 2009)

*2x2:* 5.70, 5.77, *6.39*, 5.64, *4.64* = *5.70* - 0.05 SD  bad though..
*3x3:* *12.25*, *15.95*, 13.98, 15.36, 14.03 = *14.46* - Good..
*4x4:* 1:07.38, 1:13.06, *56.64*, 1:06.95, *1:20.14* = *1:09.13* - LOL, so inconsistant! 
*5x5:* 2:09.17, *2:19.09*, 2:10.44,* 2:04.24*, 2:09.94 = *2:09.85*
*6x6:* 4:51.86, *5:17.36*, 4:32.00, 4:53.84, *4:30.86* = *4:45.90*
*7x7:* *7:29.05*, 8:51.42, *8:52.45*, 8:27.38, 8:11.81 = *8:30.20*
*2x2 BLD:* 39.69, 38.05, DNF (38.05) = *38.05*
*3x3 BLD: * 2:49.05, 3:06.13, 
*Multi BLD:* *2/2 7:09.09* - YAY! 
*3x3 OH:* 36.48, 37.14, *26.48*, 42.55, *45.61* = 38.72 - Bad.
*2-4 relay:* *1:35.80* - Bad.
*2-5 relay:* *3:58.47*
*Magic:* *1.69*, 1.69, 1.63, *1.52*, 1.65 = *1.66*
*Megaminx:* *1:21.39*, 1:37.55, 1:32.12, *1:37.84*, 1:33.95 = *1:34.54*
*Pyraminx:* *9.67*, 9.33, *3.39*, 8.58, 8.31 = 8.74 - Third was nice 
*Square 1:* 29.72, 40.94, *49.69*, *28.53*, 37.88 = *36.18* - inconsistant.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 28, 2009)

Alifianto Adi

*2x2x2* : 9.95, *10.28*, 9.45, 10.08, *6.61 *= *9.83*

*3x3x3* : 26.02, 23.66, 26.19, *26.66*, *22.70* = *25.29*

*3x3x3 OH* : 50.73, *40.36*, 52.17, *1:00.59*, 55.86 = *52.92*

*4x4x4* : 2:16.52,* 2:06.11*, 2:20.20, *2:35.41*, 2:18.76 = *2:18.49*

*234 Relay* : *2:59.11*

I think I have no spare time in the future, so i just do it now


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 28, 2009)

Yay, a new Weekly 

*2x2:* (7.26), 5.80, 6.06, 6.78, (5.14) = 6.21
_NICE _
*
3x3:* (15.89), (26.16+), 21.59, 26.12+, 21.97 = 23.23
_The single is my new PB, and it's even non-lucky!!!!!!! I am so happy  sub16!!! avg: not so good._

*4x4:* (2:15.95), (1:25.78), 1:43.20, 2:02.84, 1:52.09 = 1:52.71
_The 1:25.78 is so amazing!!! Even with PLL parity!!! I am so inconsistent ^^_

*pyra:* (14.97), (26.99+), 22.92, 17.40, 19.08 = 19.80
_Sub20, yay! _

*2x2-5x5:* = 07:02.85
_Super good!!! All solves were good  _


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 28, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 20.00, 13.60, (12.93), 17.86, (54.49) = *17.15*
(this is a good set for me - a did a few warm-ups that didn't go too well but the scrambles this week seemed quite easy)
*3x3x3:* 47.69, (38.35), 41.73, 46.18, (1:17.71) = *45.20*
(I'm very pleased to post a near-45 average - this is really good for me. That last solve was going great until I tried an unfamiliar J-Perm and had to start again!)
*4x4x4:* 3:37.94, 3:58.73, (3:14.96), 3:26.67, (4:23.03) = *3:41.11*
(using cheap DX mefferts clone - drunk - very enjoyable!)
*5x5x5:* (6:19.37), 6:08.57, (5:04.70), 5:57.96, 5:22.41 = *5:49.65*
(using new V5)
*6x6x6:* (9:40.08), 11:22.43, (12:31.81), 11:57.09, 10:53.78 = *11:24.43*
(using the new exploding V6)
*7x7x7:* 15:26.14, 16:37.88, (15:23.14), 17:23.51, (18:48.26) = *16:29.18*
(using old white V7 - expected to be quicker  )
*Megaminx:* (6:23.62), 6:20.69, (5:36.96), 6:15.55, 5:48.40 = *6:08.21*


----------



## joey (May 28, 2009)

joey, it's been a while.


----------



## byu (May 28, 2009)

*3x3*
18.21, 17.64, (18.29), (17.44), 18.12 = 17.99

*3x3 BLD*
DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
All done with TuRBo Edges/BH corners


----------



## marineasalia (May 28, 2009)

Marine Asalia
*2x2*: (19.78), (9.70), 9.72, 11.52, 11.78 = *11.01*
okayish for me.. i dont practice 2x2 much..

*3x3*: 23.64, 20.12, 20.74, (26.33), (20.11) = *21.50*
not good.. (okayish).. planning to buy a new cube.. latey my diansheng is pretty locky

*3x3 OH*:	1:38.61, (DNF), (1:21.64), 1:35.41, 1:37.08 = *1:37.03*
good for me.. last time i did oh solve i averaged around 2 something 

*3x3 BLD*: 8:46.75, DNF, 7:09.64 = *7:09.64*
yaaayyy new PB 

*4x4*: (2:42.36), (3:21.17), 3:05.97, 2:51.05, 3:04.58 = *3:00.53*
should've been sub 3 :|

* 234 relay*: *3:20.22* {8.xx + 27.xx + 2:44.xx}
3x3 solve was real bad


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 28, 2009)

No idea why the hell I'm so slow at the moment, but here:

3x3: 25.21, (25.22), 21.56, (21.40), 23.56 = 23.40


----------



## Bogyo (May 28, 2009)

2x2: 6.24
7.21 6.83 6.43 5.47 5.11

3x3: 20.68
25.25 17.38 25.63 19.27 17.53

4x4: 1:15.29
1:06.94 1:18.65 1:22.34 1:13.05 1:14.18

5x5: 1:58.21
1:46.22 2:16.84 2:08.31 1:48.77 1:57.56

...everything really bad...


Magic: 0.93
(0.86) 0.96 0.86 (1.75) 0.96

At the last solve I didn't want a DNF, so I did it slow.


----------



## Edam (May 28, 2009)

2x2 - 12.65, 13.78, (8.52), 20.00, (32.59) = 15.48
3x3 - (26.61), (19.27), 25.59, 21.52, 24.03 = 23.71
4x4 - (1:59.89), 2:26.89, (2:40.80), 2:16.31, 2:09.38 = 2:17.56
5x5 - 2:56.86, (3:34.36), (2:49.83), 3:10.90, 3:24.52 = 3:10.76
7x7 - 9:53.97, (9:30.28). (10.17.64), 9:56.81, 9:47.95 = 9:52.91
pretty bad, haven't practised in a long time

3x3oh - (1:30.96), 1:20.71, (50.18), 1:06.91, 1:22.52 = 1:16.71
magic - (1.38), 1.31, 1.33, 1.34, (1.25) = 1.33
master magic - 8.93, 8.50, (9.84), (7.96), 9.09 = 8.84

pyraminx - 20.08, (27.15), (12.36), 13.70, 25.97 = 19.92

234 - 3:40.33 
er.. maybe ignore that one..
2345 - 7:24.15
that one too..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 28, 2009)

2x2: 5.09 (5.66) (4.36) 4.78 4.88 = 4.92 *SD: 0.13  And sub-5 again *
3x3: (17.30) (20.36) 17.67 19.55 19.78 = 19.00 *Bleh.*
4x4: (1:00.68) 1:18.39 (1:19.08) 1:16.89 1:02.47 = 1:12.58 *I seem to be a parity magnet.*
5x5: (2:01.80) (1:41.97(PB)) 1:47.88 2:00.17 1:47.74 = 1:51.93 *Owned.*
2-3-4: 1:36.53 *Huh? No parity?*
2-3-4-5: 3:37.50 *Good.*
Pyraminx: (13.06) 12.53 (7.19) 12.02 13.05 = 12.53 *Hmm...*
Square-1: 49.39 45.98 (40.81) (55.98) 41.41 = 45.56 *Good.*
6x6: (3:48.27) 4:16.38 4:29.83 (DNF) 4:00.00 = 4:15.40 *Owned.*
3x3OH: 28.92 (34.48) 34.00 29.22 (28.17) = 30.71 *Almost sub-30 *
7x7: 6:56.48 6:48.18 (5:52.75) 6:28.03 (DNF) = 6:44.23 *For the last time: Owned.*


----------



## Escher (May 28, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy

3x3 - (12.39), 13.02, 13.76, (14.74), 13.62 = 13.47
first should've been sub 12 (lockup), and the second was a PLL skip, so that *really* should've been sub 11. Okay average anyway.

2x2
2x2BLD

3x3 OH
26.74, (26.32), 32.34, 27.13, (37.38) = 28.74
Really good for me, I think over the last couple of days my basic speed has had a serious hike. Wish I hadn't forgotten my new N halfway through though, I started thinking about something else...

3x3 BLD
Pyraminx
Megaminx
4x4


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 28, 2009)

2x2: 6.37
6.89, 6.91, (4.21), (8.32), 5.24

3x3: 18.91
18.81, 19.24, (20.06), 18.67, (16.93) 

4x4: 1:31.45
(1:43.63), 1:35.19, 1:31.31, 1:27.84, (1:27.61)

2-4 relay: 2:15.30

Pyraminx: 9.83
10.38, 9.53, (6.86), 9.77, (11.49 +2)


I would do more, but I'm lazy and I have to study.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 28, 2009)

2x2 5.85
5.61,	(7.58), (4.91), 6.22, 5.72 very very bleh

3x3 17.61
(16.52),18.00,(18.22),17.08,17.75 also bleh

4x4 1:13.84 (PB )
1:09.53, (54.41), (1:30.52), 1:17.55+, 1:14.43 VERY VERY GOOD (54.41 = sub 10 3x3 stage 3 moves to do both 1x2x3 blocks)

5x5 2:42.04
2:29.40, 2:56.43, (3:07.94), 2:40.30, (2:25.06) Lost focus because of 4x4 records 


master magic 4.38
(3.80), 4.19, 3.98, 4.98, (DNF) MM broke on last solve

magic 0.97
(1.27), 0.97, 0.94, 1.00, 0.86 very very nice for missing strings 

pyraminx 18.35
19.91, 21.31, (21.93), 13.83, (13.56) not very consistent.


----------



## Sa967St (May 28, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.10*
(12.22), 12.49, (14.46), 13.82, 12.99

*3x3x3OH: 31.43*
(33.37), (28.22), 31.49, 32.97, 29.85 

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:08.06*
DNF, DNF, 2:08.06

*4x4x4: 1:11.32*
1:11.80, (1:12.71), 1:10.49, (1:09.99), 1:11.67 

*5x5x5: 2:04.97*
2:06.32, 2:04.32, (2:08.22), (1:59.22), 2:04.27 

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:32.99*
2x2x2: 7.xx
3x3x3: 14.xx
4x4x4: 1:10xx

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:35.06*
2x2x2: 5.xx
3x3x3: 14.xx
4x4x4: 1:12.xx
5x5x5: 2:02.xx

*megaminx: 2:28.49 *
2:34.72, (2:41.54), 2:23.53, (2:22.79), 2:27.22

*square-1: 51.56*
53.81, 46.72, (1:05.70), 53.99, (26.95)
_comment: the last scramble was ridiculous!! the rest was bleh_


----------



## Jai (May 28, 2009)

*2x2:* (6.07), (3.01), 5.02, 4.45, 3.93 = *4.46*

*3x3:* 12.60, 13.40, (12.42), 12.51, (17.79) = *12.83*

*3x3OH:* 17.36, (24.93), 19.99, 21.54, (17.17) = *19.63*

*Pyraminx:* 7.69, 7.31, (5.72), 9.49, (9.82) = *8.16*


----------



## ender9994 (May 28, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.33, (8.23), DNF, 13.17, 12.42...... 11.31 average

*3x3:* 26.94, 24.78, DNF, (19.22), 24.88 ..... 25.53 average
*
4x4:*

*pyraminx:* 17.38, 19.47, (23.03), (16.34), 19.73.. 18.86 average

*3x3 blind:*

*2x2, 3x3, 4x4 relay:
*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
Scramble: D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L B' D B' L2 D2 B D R2
Solution: L B L' U' F' U' R2 B U2 B R B' R B2 R' B2 R B R2 D' R' F' U F' U' F' D' B2 D F' D' B2 D2 R'

2x2x2: L B L' U' F'
2x2x3: U' R2 B U2
3x cross: B R B' R B2 R' B2 R B
4th pair: R2 D' R' D
OLL: D' F' U F' U' F2 . D
AUF: R'
insert at .: F D' B2 D F' D' B2 D
D D' cancel before OLL; F2 F become F' before insertion; D D become D2 after insertion.

Comment: Not too bad - I'm happy with it. I didn't have much time at the end to find a good insertion, but this one wasn't too bad and was easy to find, being right at the end.


----------



## PeterV (May 29, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 11.11, 14.75, 11.07, (19.95), (6.58) = *12.31 avg.*

3x3x3: 30.28, 30.40, 27.78, (32.47), (23.66) = *29.49 avg.*

Magic: 1.48, (1.51), 1.49, 1.44, (1.42) = *1.47 avg.*


----------



## Edmund (May 29, 2009)

3x3
18.95
solves:20.38, 18.95, (31.04), 15.04), 17.52
comment: bad. 31 i popped 4 pieces during PLL and had to redo full LL. i average like 16, low 17 so this was bad. grrrr.

2x2
3.78
solves: 3.30, (2.48), (5.37), 4.83, 3.21
comment: pretty nice


----------



## ThatGuy (May 29, 2009)

Matt (accidentally posted this in week 21.);
2x2: 10.10 9.78 16.66 13.30 16.53 = *13.27;*
3x3: 32.66 30.42 27.34 28.31 32.82 = *30.31;*
4x4:
2-3-4 relay:


----------



## pjk (May 29, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* 15.27 (14.06) 15.98 18.45 (19.14) => Avg: *16.56*
*Clock:* 26.41 (22.96) 24.92 (27.30) 23.33 => Avg: *24.89*
*Square-1:* 59.48 53.26 (1:25.14) 58.60 (47.57) => Avg: *57.21*


----------



## Faz (May 29, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.72, (4.08), (5.80), 4.51, 4.80 = *4.68*
Ach nay.
*3x3:* (14.45), 12.61, 13.37, (11.37), 11.94 = *12.64*
Meh.
*4x4:* 1:01.59, (1:02.20), (53.30), 57.20, 55.86 =* 58.22*
Breaking in the stickered cube4you 444
*5x5: *1:54.76, 1:54.70, 1:41.45, (1:38.92), (2:13.84) = *1:50.30*
Epic fail. Lockup on the 2:13.
*OH:* 30.92, 25.02, (21.16), 29.78, (31.47) = *28.57*
Bad.
*234: 1:20.78*
Slow 4x4
*2345:* = *3:13.18*
Goodish.


----------



## rwcinoto (May 29, 2009)

2x2: 6.50, 6.33, (13.96), 7.25, (5.85) = *6.69*
3x3: 21.58, 23.18, 24.27+, (24.98), (20.50) = *23.01*
4x4: 2:10.94, 1:50.00, (1:44.10), (2:47.38), 1:47.31 = *1:56.08*
5x5: (3:25.27), 3:02.96, 3:21.21, (2:46.16), 3:16.96 = *3:13.71*
6x6: 7:20.67, 7:29.84, 7:21.85, (6:47.22), (DNS) = *7:24.12*
3x3 BLD: 4:14.10, DNF, DNF = *4:14.10*
3x3 OH: 44.77, (1:07.36), 42.60, 44.86, (37.60) = *44.08*
3x3 WF: (54.84), 52.12, (47.29), 54.84, 47.61 = *51.52*
Clock: (28.63), 43.52, (DNF), 33.38, 37.38 = *38.09*
Megaminx: 2:49.62, 3:02.28, (2:33.69), 2:39.19, (3:15.33) = *2:50.36*
Pyraminx: (19.91), 15.06, (6.46), 19.39, 14.32 = *16.26*
Square-1: 1:04.30, 52.86, (1:08.70), (48.72), 55.77 = *57.64*


----------



## Faz (May 30, 2009)

Edmund said:


> 3x3
> 18.95
> solves:20.38, 18.95, (31.04), 15.04), 17.52
> comment: bad. 31 i popped 4 pieces during PLL and had to redo full LL. i average like 16, low 17 so this was bad. grrrr.
> ...




Man, you came out of nowhere! Well done!


----------



## Edmund (May 30, 2009)

thanks. i think this my second sub-4 weekly comp. i wish i was good at other puzzles tho. 2x2 is like the one thing im decent at (and like the one thing i actually practice ALOT). besides my average is normally like 4's. so this was good (but my average before this one was a 3.5x but i was doing good that day i guess.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2009)

Yeah Edmund has been quietly learning CLL and getting good, hoping nobody would notice. You can't fool me Mr. Rothfus!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 30, 2009)

2x2: 6.41, (8.99), 7.10, 5.89, (5.07) = 6.46
3x3: 19.54, 19.38, (19.18), 19.59, (19.63) = 19.50


----------



## anderson26 (May 30, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 9.29, 14.12, (8.60), (15.76), 13.03= *12.15*
*3x3x3*: 28.77, 25.94, (29.05), 27.90, (20.83)=*27.54*
Bad average for me, usually average 25
*4x4x4*: (2:16.34), 2:18.22, 2:00.38, (1:52.66), 1:56.97=*2:05.19*
Solve 1,2 Double Parity
*3x3x3 OH*: 59.91, 59.16, 58.96, (1:00.44), (57.36)= *59.35*
I wanted Sub-1
*Pyraminx*: (19.28), (13.30), 13.94, 16.91, 15.90=*15.59*
*Square-1*: 1:08.93, 1:14.41, (1:26.75), (52.63), 1:17.96=*1:13.76*
*2-4 Relay*: *2:54.97*
Good Solve, wanted Sub-3


----------



## AvGalen (May 31, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
> Scramble: D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L B' D B' L2 D2 B D R2
> Solution: L B L' U' F' U' R2 B U2 B R B' R B2 R' B2 R B R2 D' R' F' U F' U' F' D' B2 D F' D' B2 D2 R'
> ...


Good beginning, but your 3rd pair seemed way too long. A very simple (and shorter solution) would have been:

2x2x2: L B L' U' F'
2x2x3: U' R2 B U2
3x cross: R' B D' R' D
F2L: R' U R' U2 B U B' 
OLL1: F R D R' D' (F')
OLL2: (F) R F' R F R2 F'

And there is a beautifull F2L hidden like this:
2x2x2: L B L' U' F'
2x2x3: U' R2 B *(D F') L2 (F D')* U2

I tried to find a good finish for this F2L, but the best I could come up with was this (F2L in 14, LL in 16 with a funny PLL first, then OLL finish):
PLL-T perm: F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 L U2
OLL-T: U F R F' R' U'
Auf: R


----------



## Edmund (May 31, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Yeah Edmund has been quietly learning CLL and getting good, hoping nobody would notice. You can't fool me Mr. Rothfus!



Yes david i have kept it on the down low. but im actually kind of glad someone noticed i was practicing, it means im getting faster .


----------



## MTGjumper (May 31, 2009)

Simon Crawford

2x2: 4.36, 4.66, (4.36), (5.25), 5.08 = 4.70
Normal.

3x3: (11.22), 13.73, (14.74), 13.91, 12.44 = 13.36
My cube, it sucks! Average was helped by the first and last solves 

Sq-1: (26.20), (13.33), 21.19, 18.53, 25.04 = 21.59
Good. Sub-WR single makes me happy  Also, I've been practicing this a lot this week.


----------



## gavnasty (May 31, 2009)

3x3x3
18.20, 18.70, (17.69), (25.23), 18.24
Average: 18.38

3x3x3 OH
(48.31), 38.78, 38.25, 41.14, (38.07)
Average: 39.39

3x3x3 Match the Scramble
(1:23.36), 2:06.81, 1:31.45, 1:33.68, (DNF)
Average: 1:43.98


----------



## thinkdifferent (Jun 1, 2009)

*3x3*
25.25, 23.70, 33.68, 29.41, 23.95 = *26.20*
This average is alright for me. I was distracted on the third and fourth solves, but the rest went really well.


----------



## Tortin (Jun 1, 2009)

3x3: (19.68), 16.81, 16.13, (12.58), 17.53 = 16.82 Eurgh.
OH: 40.55, (40.75), 39.09, (29.96), 32.75 = 37.46 Not very good...
Megaminx: (3:23.15), (2:09.05), 2:59.52, 2:20.72, 2:30.50 = 2:36.91 xDD Horrible SD. 'Minx furspolded in the first and third solves.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 1, 2009)

*3x3:* 18.47, (19.14), (13.67), 17.49, 18.14 = *18.04*
*2-4Rel:* 1:45.90
*2-5Rel:* 4:04.70


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 1, 2009)

4x4x4 Speed:

1:48.73, (1:51.64), (1:33.11), 1:42.13, 1:41.75
Average: 1:44.20
Using my Meffert's after lubing it a lot. It's still a bit worse than my Eastsheen, but it's not bad. I will try to get as good on the real 4x4x4 as I am on the computer 4x4.

3x3x3 FMC:
35 moves. 
I think I had 3 solutions of than length. See another post in this thread for the solutions. I did not bother with insertions, which explains the bad move count. I got better at start blocks, but finishing the skeleton sucked.

234 Relay:
2:26.11
First try ever on real cube.

3x3x3 Speed:
(18.36), (23.75), 21.08, 18.61, 20.59
Average: 20.09
Really bad.

3x3x3 OH:
Individual Times: 31.27, (32.69), 32.28, 31.39, (30.11)
Average: 31.65
Not bad considering I took a very long break. Very consistent too!

Pyraminx:
Individual Times: 8.58, (12.52), (6.48), 7.06, 10.53
Average: 8.72
3rd and 4th are very easy scrambles. Decent average, but I can do better.

2x2x2 BLD: 
Individual Times: (56.19), DNF, (52.30)
Result: 52.30
Very bad, I need to do this more. Done with pure Classic pochmann.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Good beginning, but your 3rd pair seemed way too long. A very simple (and shorter solution) would have been:
> 
> 2x2x2: L B L' U' F'
> 2x2x3: U' R2 B U2
> ...


I think I actually found that F2L, but I couldn't find a good ending for it. (That's why I wound up with the ugly long 3rd pair.) I didn't see the canceling 2 OLLs solution.



AvGalen said:


> And there is a beautifull F2L hidden like this:
> 2x2x2: L B L' U' F'
> 2x2x3: U' R2 B *(D F') L2 (F D')* U2


Wow, that's pretty! I wish I had seen that.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Good beginning, but your 3rd pair seemed way too long. A very simple (and shorter solution) would have been:
> ...


Sometimes it helps if you don't know 1 look OLL's 


Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > And there is a beautifull F2L hidden like this:
> ...


Those 5 inserted moves are indeed extremely pretty. That is why I formatted them that way.
You were really close though. I think this was one of your best solutions even with that ugly 3rd pair. Just remember that you don't always have to solve pairs or blocks linearly. Inserting moves during your start is very often the key to finding short starts. As an example I will give you my solution for this week:
Inverse scramble: R2 D' B' D2 L2 B D' B L' D' R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 D
2x2x2 (extremely obvious): D F L' B' U
2x2x3 (first two moves create the extra pair, the B2's solve them): *U B'* D F *B2* L' *B2* B' U
3rd pair: F' D' F
4th pair: D2 R' B' D2 B D' R
Edges last layer: L' D' F' D F L D

I still need to find the (best cancelling) insertion. I have about 30 minutes left and I already determined that it will have to be between the first D and the first D' move. If my "intuitive BH corners" are not mistaken, all of those can be done in 8 move commutators. I don't think any of the other positions have an 8 move commutator, but I might be mistaken about that. I wonder if such a clustering happens often or if that is just a by-product of this solve


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 2, 2009)

FMC: 

U')BD'F2)BU'B2)U2BLB')L2U'L2ULU'L')U'L'FB2)B'L'BRB'LB)UL2U'R2UL2U'R
interesting blocks. Lots of premove. I'm trying Per-style this time; solving all edges and at least 3 corners and lots of insertions. This is what it looks like without insertions (36 moves). I'm going to do insertions and add whole thing later.

Next skeleton:
U')BD'F2)BU'B2)L2F'LF)UL'U2LUL'U'L)F'U2FUF'UF
U'BD'F2BU'B2L2F'LFUL'U2LUL'U'LF'U2FUF'UF'R2FLF'R2FL'F2B2
35 moves without insertion.

Premoves: FB2
Block 1: U' (1)
Block 2: BD'F2 (4)
2x2x3: BU'B2 (7)
Triple Excross: L2F'LF (11)
ELS: L'UL (14)
CLS: L'ULUL'U'LUL'U2L (22)
PLL: L'R'U2RLFU'BU2F'UB'U2 (33)
Undo Premoves: B2F (35)
35 moves without insertion.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 2, 2009)

3x3x3 -- Bleh.



> Average: 20.54
> 1.	(17.33)	F2 U' B2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L B' U2 B' L' D L' F L' F' U'
> 2.	(23.95)	R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D2 F L' R2 B D' F' D L' D R U'
> 3.	20.97	L' D2 L' F2 L B2 U2 B2 R' B2 D L' B F2 D2 F2 D' F D' L' U'
> ...



2x2x2 -- It's the devil's work...

Average: 6.66


> 1.	6.39	R2 F2 R F' U R' F U R'
> 2.	6.58	U' R' U' R2 U F' U F
> 3.	(10.55)	F2 R' U R2 U' F2 R U' F U'
> 4.	(5.69)	F2 U' R2 F U F R2 U2 R'
> 5.	7.00	F R2 F U2 F R' U2 F2 R' U


----------



## elimescube (Jun 2, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 4.83, (5.80), (3.75), 5.63, 5.65 = *5.37*
_Very easy third scramble, more or less average average _
*3x3x3:* 14.83, 15.75, (28.69), (14.59), 17.28 = *15.95*
_Pop and double OLL on the third solve. Otherwise, very good _
*4x4x4:* 1:19.28, 1:20.58, (1:05.56), 1:16.50, (1:30.05) = *1:18.79*
_OLL parity on every solve. I am bad at 4x4._
*5x5x5:* (2:05.08), 2:03.43, (1:49.28), 2:01.34, 2:03.55 = *2:02.77*
_Bad, bad, decent, bad, bad _
*6x6x6:* 4:03.09, 4:06.08, (3:56.96), (4:20.30), 4:03.03 = *4:04.07*
_The third solve had a pop, so it could have been much faster. I am out of practice for big cubes in general it seems._
*3x3x3 BLD:* 4:24.46, 4:17.08, DNF = *4:17.08*
_Getting better at BLD . Thanks Shaden!_
*3x3x3 OH:* (31.19), 33.59, 34.80, 31.61, (34.92+) = *33.34*
_Big steaming FAIL._
*2345 Relay:* *3:37.58*
_Probably a PB _
*Megaminx:* (2:07.83), 2:09.65, (2:15.59), 2:15.36, 2:15.13 = *2:13.38*
_Even the worst time is good for me! This makes up for 5x5x5 _
*Square-1:* (37.41), (25.46), 36.97, 34.05, 35.47 = *35.50*
_Alright considering how out of practice I am._


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 2, 2009)

4x4: (1:24:53), 1:25.59, 1:33.47, (1:41.43), 1:39.52 = *1:32.86*

Good start, but went bad at the end.

3x3: (26.28), 20.30, (18.30), 18.94, 24.90 = *21.38*

Bad. Too many lockups.

2x2: (4.38), (5.84), 4.71, 4.56, 5.85 = *5.04*

Very good  some easy scrambles in there.


I'll do Pyraminx later. Too tired right now.

Edit:

Pyraminx: 10.50, 7.58, (7.56), 8.84, (DNF) = *8.97*

Whatever, it's sub 9, I'm happy.


----------



## maxcube (Jun 2, 2009)

*3x3 :*
26.46	, (16.97), 20.83, 22.96, (27.56) = 23.42
FMCL.

*4x4 :*
1:47.60, 1:42.61, (2:02.60), (1:42.53), 1:46.97 = 1:45.73
Not bad.

*5x5 :*
(6:01.35), 4:31.21, (4:01.33), 5:51.04, 5:42.92 = 5:21.72
Just got my first 5x5 today. This is my first 5x5 average. V-Cube 5.


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 2, 2009)

ManasijV
*3x3x3*:
17.23 , 17.82 , (15.02) , 18.06 , (18.23)
Average 3 of 5 = *17.71*  
Comment: 15.02 Bad OLL but PLL skip  
The best thing is I've gotten better every week  and my worst solve is better than last week's average  And the average of 5 solves was 17.27

*3x3x3 OH*: Haven't practised in a while
36.78 , 39.89 , 42.05 , (45.35) , (30.37)
Average: *39.57*
Comment: Somehow managed sub - 40  And the 30.37 was a little lucky easy OLL and U perm and superb(for my standard  ) 20 second F2L


3x3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF,* 2:44.28*
I SUCK!!


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a fast day and I am happy about my averages xD

*3x3* :

(21.14), (18.90), 19.06, 20.18, 20.02 = *19.75*

*4x4* :

(2:12.36), (2:53,64), 2:50.18, 2:37.28, 2:37.64 = *2:41.70*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Inverse scramble: R2 D' B' D2 L2 B D' B L' D' R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 D
> 2x2x2 (extremely obvious): D F L' B' U
> 2x2x3 (first two moves create the extra pair, the B2's solve them): *U B'* D F *B2* L' *B2* B' U


I can't seem to get this to do anything but scramble the cube during the 2x2x3 part. Typo?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Inverse scramble: R2 D' B' D2 L2 B D' B L' D' R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 D
> ...


The 2x2x3 part includes the 2x2x2 part so you should only execute the 9 (8 if you use the cancellation) moves, not the 5+9/8 moves. The 4 bolded moves are the moves you need to add to the 5 unbolded moves


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> The 2x2x3 part includes the 2x2x2 part so you should only execute the 9 (8 if you use the cancellation) moves, not the 5+9/8 moves. The 4 bolded moves are the moves you need to add to the 5 unbolded moves


Oh, okay - now I understand. That's very cool - very nice solve.

And yeah, I've also noticed that 8-move commutators seem to cluster a lot. When I see one, I get happy because I know there usually are a bunch more to come.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 2, 2009)

2x2:
13.54, (5.06), 9.95, (15.33), 8.14= *10.54* I don't care about 2x2 anyway

3x3;
(19.95), 21.96, 22,63, 22.73, (26.89)= *22.44* not good

4x4:
1:43.12, (1:51.30), 1:34.17, 1:50.48, (1:33.74)=*1:42.59* pretty good

5x5: 
(2:57.98), (3:51.34), 3:30.70, 3:16.47, 3:28.18= *3:25.12* devastating pop on second solve

234 relay:
*2:21.21* bad


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 2, 2009)

*2x2*: 22.71; 16.36; 19.46; 19.74; 13.25 ==> *18.30* I need a new 2x2.

*3x3*: 50.76; 46.36; 54.46; 47.69; 41.41 ==> *48.27* Sooo bad 

*4x4*: 4.24.88; 4.12.51; 3.58.36; 3.13.36; 3.39.94 ==> *3.56.94*

*2-4 relay*: *5:23:62*

*Pyraminx*: 24.01; 23.09; 18.47; 25.45; 20.78 ==> *22.63* I never do Pyraminx, but it's a funny puzzle


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jun 2, 2009)

3x3: (22.78) 20.70 21.62 20.26 (18.05) = 20.86
3x3 OH: 45.59 (50.91) (45.06) 50.14 47.19 = 47.64
4x4: 3:28.43 3:16.65 (2:46.36) 2:59.31 (3:31.15) = 3:14.80
Sq-1: 1:10.23 (1:30.03) (1:05.64) 1:21.15 1:11.67 = 1:14.35


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jun 3, 2009)

*Fewest Moves: 43 moves*
Solution: R U L F2 L' U2 B F2 L F' D' F2 U' B2 U L U L' R B2 R' U B U2 L U' L' R D' R' U2 R D R' U2 B R2 B' L' B R2 B' L
Form a 1x2x3 block: R U L F2 L' U2
2x2x3: B F2 L F' D' F2
F2L minus 1 slot: U' B2 U L U L' R B2 R' (B)
Edges: (B') U B U2 L U' L'
Using insertions to solve the remaining 5 corners should allow cutting the move count down farther, but I explored other starts instead.
I simply solved the corners with two 3-cycles: (R D' R' U2 R D R' U2) (B R2 B' L' B R2 B' L)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 3, 2009)

Mats B
*2x2:* 18.41 14.07 23.38 18.81 17.86 = *18.36 *
not one real bad
*3x3:* 52.65 62.58 *37.23 *DNF 53.17 = *56.13*
Single PB
*4x4:* 3:27.73 2:52.73 3:03.90 3:24.08 2:54.92 = *3:07.63*
PB
*5x5:** 24:25.12 6:32.14 *9:21.19 7:34.48 9:32.01 = *8:49.23*
Yes, the first one actually took over 24 minutes !
Are there extra participation points for this? Anyway, single PB with a minute.
*2x2BLD:* DNF 54.41 62.45 = *54.41 *
not so good
*3x3BLD:* 2:38.43 DNF 3:01.43 = *2:38.43* ok
*4x4BLD:* 18:04 DNF 14:31 = *14:31* ok
*5x5BLD:* 33:33 DNF 41:25 = *33:33* ok
I tried to avoid DNF:s a little more than usual. 
So 2 of 3 at each cube is ... good.
*Multi: 3/7* 52:06 = *DNF*
First attempt at seven, so I set higher speed than normal, both for memo and exec. Only approx 7:25 per cube, which actually makes room for another cube in an hour.
The higher than normal speed together with some BH-algs obviously affected the accuracy. I am still not dissatisfied with this as a first.
*2-4Rel: 6:05.32 *
lousy 2x2, bad 3x3 and bad 4x4 
*2-5Rel: 13:32.20*
not particularly bad


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry Mats, no extra points are awarded for being slow and sucky on 5x5x5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Sorry Mats, no extra points are awarded for being slow and sucky...


It's a pity. If there were, I could have had some big points before. (Anyone remember my nearly-100-hour megaminx solve?)  And I'd also be racking them up real good on the computer cube competition this week. I can't help wondering, though, Mats - what on earth happened to cause you to have that slow of a time?

Anyway, it was a pretty bad week for me overall - especially with 3x3x3 BLD, multi, and square-1, but I made up for it a little with 5x5x5 BLD and Magic, and a fewest moves solution I'm pretty happy about.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 9.66, 9.53, 11.03, 11.69, 9.61 = *10.10*
*3x3x3:* 23.77, 23.02, 28.13, 27.86, 27.05 = *26.23*
*4x4x4:* 1:38.65, 1:57.28 (O), 1:30.00 (O), 1:48.50 (O), 1:42.78 (O) = *1:43.31*
*5x5x5:* 2:40.53, 2:35.08, 2:42.46, 2:39.47, 2:52.75 = *2:40.82*
*6x6x6:* 5:06.86, 6:00.96 (OP), 5:18.71 (O), 5:03.06, DNF (36:58.86, 17:49) = *5:28.84*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 8 inner wings, 8 outer wings, 9 obliques, 2 inner X centers, and 4 corners. It looks to me like all of that can be accounted for by my having missed a U2 while solving the inner X centers; the corners were off by just a U2.
*7x7x7:* 7:44.02, 7:08.55, 7:36.90, 7:28.77, DNF (1:11:29.68, 34:28) = *7:36.56*
Comment: BLD solve was off by just 2 obliques; I swapped two memory images during execution. I had a terrible time memorizing this one, probably because I didn’t have enough sleep the night before.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 35.66, DNF (30.05), 33.25 = *33.25*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:01), 4:06.32, DNF (2:22) = *4:06.32*
Comment: Disaster! This will really cost me a lot of points this week, I’m afraid. For the one successful solve, I got to the edges and couldn’t remember them. It took me a couple of minutes to finally remember what they were. The other two were close, but oh well.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (9:57.31, 6:05), 9:25.90 (4:25), DNF (9:51.55, 5:32) = *9:25.90*
Comment: First one was off by 6 centers – no idea where I went wrong. Third one was off by 4 corners, 2 centers, and 8 edges – another really bad one.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 18:45.90 (10:15), 15:55.52 (8:44), 18:53.21 (10:25) = *15:55.52*
Comment: I guess this makes up for all the other bad events this week; it’s been a while since I got all 3 of them right, and a sub-16 solve is quite a bonus!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/6 = 2 points, 33:10.35* (21:28 memorization)
Comment: Another bad week. I’m pretty sad about my lack of accuracy lately. It’s probably due to all the changes due to my switching to BH corners; I keep hoping it will start to get better soon. Cube 3 was off by 3 edges; I memorized the wrong sticker. Cube 4 was off by 4 corners; I recalled the incorrect image. I didn’t have time this week for a big one, so I thought I’d just do a medium-sized one instead.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:01.34, 44.65, 1:31.27, 1:05.33, 48.55 = *58.41*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:48.27, 2:19.25, 1:57.13, 2:02.83, 1:56.18 = *1:58.71*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:37.16, 1:14.67, 1:39.62, 1:33.95, 1:24.62 = *1:31.91*
*2-4 relay:* *2:40.13* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *5:27.22* (O)
*Magic:* 1.93, 4.19, 1.94, 1.91, 1.86 = *1.93*
Comment: Woot!!! FINALLY a sub-2 average! I’m still way too inconsistent, but at least now I know it’s possible for me to do this! Much thanks to Patrick Jameson for his “How I solve a magic” video. I tried duplicating his method, and all of a sudden now it’s possible for me to get sub-2. Thank you very much!
*Master Magic:* 5.33, 4.09, 4.15, 4.41, 4.84 = *4.47*
*Clock:* 23.16, 24.33, 21.34, 18.44, 25.65 = *22.94*
*MegaMinx:* 2:50.40, 3:03.84, 2:56.34, 3:17.41, 3:25.74 = *3:05.86*
*Pyraminx:* 27.43, 20.97, 35.47, 21.41, 20.80 = *23.27*
Comment: On the third solve, I pretty much saw the easy solution, but I messed it up, and then it just turned into a disaster from there. 
*Square-1:* 1:18.03 (P), 42.44, 1:06.47, 1:18.41 (P), 57.18 (P) = *1:07.23*
Comment: Awful.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> what on earth happened to cause you to have that slow of a time?



Nothing interesting really. I haven't learned 5x5 sighted fully, so I ended up with a tredges case I did not know how to solve. Instead on relying on blindsolving technique, which I normally do I stubbornly tried to solve it sighted. After four failures (and messing up edges and centers and starting over) I had to give up and finish it blind .

And even if you slipped on 3x3bld you had way to good times for me to be near in any other bld event (not that I think I should, but one can always hope.... There are not so many other regular 4/5-blind solvers to compare myself with. A pity.


----------



## guusrs (Jun 3, 2009)

fmc: B2 U' F' L B'U R U' L' U R2 U2 R2 B U2 R' B U' B' U R' B2 U2 B D B' U2 B D'R2 (*30*)
explanation:
2x2x3:B2 U' F' L B':L'
F2L minus pair: U' R2 B U2 B' 
all but 4 corners: B R' B U' B' U R' B';R2
at colon insert U R U' L' U R2 U'L (3 moves cancel)
at semicolon insert B' U2 B D B' U2 B D' (1 move cancels)
hard scramble (for me)!
Gus



AvGalen said:


> And there is a beautifull F2L hidden like this:
> 2x2x2: L B L' U' F'
> 2x2x3: U' R2 B *(D F') L2 (F D')* U2
> 
> ...


Arnaud,
I would have solved LL-edges in 6 or 8 moves and then corners insertions. Garantueed <30 moves!
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2009)

guusrs said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > And there is a beautifull F2L hidden like this:
> ...


Can you show us? Sometimes I can manage this, but I actually looked for it in this case and couldn't figure out how to do it. I can see a 6-move OLL that gives 4 corners left, but that would almost surely go over 30 moves with insertions for me.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2009)

Guus: I wouldn't have known how to do those LL-edges. For your scramble I would have experimented with premove B' after your excellent 9/10 move beginning. That gives a lot of options for doing that last pair (+last layer control) in about 8 or 9 moves. combined with a good 3-piece insertion a 25 move solution should be possible

Only the 5 real solves
*2x2x2*: *6.31 *6.30 5.96 6.08 *5.63* = *6.11*
*3x3x3*: 25.55 *26.28 *23.93 24.03 *22.15 *= *24.50*
*4x4x4*: 1:25.52 *1:20.05 *1:27.03 1:23.46 *1:30.41 *= *1:25.34*
*5x5x5*: 2:04.40 *2:01.81 2:31.21 *2:07.63 2:14.02 = *2:08.68*
*6x6x6*: *3:34.33 *3:47.75 *4:18.36 *4:04.11 4:01.69 = *3:57.85*
*7x7x7*: 7:28.88 *6:46.21 8:04.27 *7:07.94 6:56.27 = *7:21.03*
*2x2x2_bf*: *57.22 *1:01.71 *1:38.97 *= *57.22*
*3x3x3_bf*: *4:50.31 DNF DNF *= *4:50.31*
*3x3x3_oh*: 38.88 *29.94 *42.71 54.61 *1:03.69 *= *45.40*
*3x3x3_match*: 1:06.72 *1:28.91 *1:06.50 1:11.38 *1:06.06 *= *1:08.20*
*3x3x3_fmc*: D' L' F' D' F D L R' D B' D2 B R D2 F' D F U' B' L B2 R' B' R F R' B R F2 D' B U' = *32*
Inverse scramble: R2 D' B' D2 L2 B D' B L' D' R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 D
2x2x2 (extremely obvious): D F L' B' U
2x2x3 (first two EXTRA moves create the extra pair, the EXTRA B2's solve them): U B' D F * B2 L' B2 B' U
3rd pair: F' D' F
4th pair: D2 R' B' D2 B D' R
Edges last layer: L' D' F' D F L D
Insert last 3 corners at the * (no nice cancellations anywhere ): F R' B' R F' R' B R
*234-Relay*: *2:09.19*
*2345-Relay*: *3:56.97*
*Magic*: *3.61 *1.71 *1.50 *2.56 1.53 = *1.93*
*Master Magic*: 5.18 *5.93 4.69 *5.30 4.90 = *5.13*
*Clock*: *15.33 *18.80 18.22 15.84 *23.96 *= *17.62*
*MegaMinx*: 3:34.46 *4:08.66 2:49.03 *3:00.22 3:08.38 = *3:14.35*
*PyraMinx*: *7.90 20.66 *10.02 10.03 12.80 = *10.95*
*Square-1*: 59.84 52.13 1:21.00 *49.88 1:32.84 *= *1:04.32*


----------



## guusrs (Jun 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Then there is an option for 8-move LL-edges with algs like R U R' U' R' F R F' or R U R B' R' B U' R'. You should first try this without my help!

Good luck

Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2009)

guusrs said:


> Then there is an option for 8-move LL-edges with algs like R U R' U' R' F R F' or R U R B' R' B U' R'. You should first try this without my help!


I'll try to find time to play with this one some more. Usually what I do when I get in this type of situation is first I try all possible 6-movers, and if none of them look good, I just start solving edges with every OLL I know that will solve the edges. But I don't have a systematic approach, so sometimes it feels like I'm flailing around, and it takes too long. I feel like it might be worth it to work out a system for this, but I've always been too lazy to do it. Some sort of way to look at what you're getting and know which OLLs are most helpful.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > Then there is an option for 8-move LL-edges with algs like R U R' U' R' F R F' or R U R B' R' B U' R'. You should first try this without my help!
> ...


I never thought about that R U R B' R' B U' R' combination. I don't know that as an OLL and I never thought about using the free space you can create with R U R. 

Mike: I know what most edge-orienters do on the cube, but I do the alg anyway just to be sure. That doesn't take much time, but it is important that you can undo them all (or redo them untill the effect is nullified). That also means that you will see what the inverse of the algorithm would do


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 4, 2009)

Almost forgot to compete, still got 4 hours though

*sq1:* 18.65 P, 18.93 P, 23.50 P, 20.16, 19.05 P = *19.38*
parities...
*clock:* 7.68, 8.00, 8.31, 7.91, 7.93 = *7.95*
meh, better
*2x2:* 3.40, 3.90, 2.84, 4.90, 3.18 = *3.49*
nice scrambles!


----------



## Kian (Jun 4, 2009)

*2x2-* 6.94, 6.77, (7.45), (5.86), 6.81 *Average- 6.84*
*3x3- *17.89, 18.84, 19.11, (19.52), (16.27) *Average- 18.61*
*4x4-* 1:14.11, (1:24.55), 1:10.36, 1:12.34, (1:09.92) *Average- 1:12.27	*
*5x5-* 2:24.62, 2:28.20, 2:27.41, (2:13.33), (2:41.74) *Average- 2:26.74*


----------



## guusrs (Jun 4, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > guusrs said:
> ...



You guys really should learn what all 6, 7 & 8 move LL-algs exactly do with edges & corners, so you don't have to do trial&error turns and inverse turns! By then you can predict how corners will be like after solving the edges!
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2009)

guusrs said:


> You guys really should learn what all 6, 7 & 8 move LL-algs exactly do with edges & corners, so you don't have to do trial&error turns and inverse turns! By then you can predict how corners will be like after solving the edges!
> Gus


That's what I've always figured. I've just been too lazy to bother. It sounds like you've done that - no wonder you're so good. Hopefully I'll stop being lazy and do this someday.


----------



## guusrs (Jun 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > You guys really should learn what all 6, 7 & 8 move LL-algs exactly do with edges & corners, so you don't have to do trial&error turns and inverse turns! By then you can predict how corners will be like after solving the edges!
> ...


Hi MIke & Arnaud,
To show you how it works I played with Arnaud's nice 14-move F2L: L B L' U' F' U' R2 B D F' L2 F D' U2 (14)
At first sight I could solve edges with B R B U';B' U R' B' R (23 moves) 
But you could also solve edges in 6 moves before the last F2L move! So the frame becomes:
L B L' ;U' F' U' R2 B D F' L2 F U2.*F' U' R' U R F*. D'.R (21 moves)
and to solve corners insert at semicolon: L F2 L' B L F2 L'B', 2 moves cancel so a *27* moves solve!
Gus


----------



## Mirek (Jun 5, 2009)

guusrs said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > guusrs said:
> ...



You can also try your luck in tracing all 6 remaining pieces looking for "all in one" moves. You need to put 1 sticker on each piece and trace them as they move. I work with even permutations only because commutator can handle them. Having your skeleton L B L' U' F' U' R2 B D F' L2 F D' U2 R (15) I found not very lucky (but still OK) position right after the first L. After two "preparing" moves you can solve all six pieces at once. The whole solution is 
L (F2 U (D L' D' L B L B' L') U' F2) B L' U' F' U' R2 B D F' L2 F D' U2 R (also 27)
Mirek


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2009)

*Results week 2009-22*

*2x2x2*(30)

 3.49 Vault312
 3.78 Edmund
 4.47 Jai
 4.68 fazrulz
 4.70 MTGjumper
 4.92 trying-to-speedcube...
 5.04 Yalow
 5.37 elimescube
 5.70 SimonWestlund
 5.85 waffle = ijm
 6.11 AvGalen
 6.21 Yes, We Can!
 6.24 Bogyo
 6.35 rickcube
 6.47 Lord Voldemort
 6.66 kippy33
 6.69 rwcinoto
 6.84 Kian
 9.83 alifiantoadinugroho
 10.10 Mike Hughey
 10.54 mcciff2112
 11.01 marineasalia
 11.31 ender9994
 12.15 anderson26
 12.31 PeterV
 13.31 ThatGuy
 15.48 Edam
 17.15 msemtd
 18.36 MatsBergsten
 18.52 Kev43
*3x3x3 *(43)

 12.64 fazrulz
 12.84 Jai
 13.10 Sa967St
 13.36 MTGjumper
 13.47 Escher
 14.46 SimonWestlund
 15.95 elimescube
 16.57 pjk
 16.82 Tortin
 17.61 waffle = ijm
 17.70 ManasijV
 17.99 byu
 18.03 Ellis
 18.38 gavnasty
 18.47 Edmund
 18.61 Kian
 18.91 rickcube
 19.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 19.50 Lord Voldemort
 19.75 Max Neitzel
 20.09 fanwuq
 20.54 kippy33
 20.68 Bogyo
 20.86 Jebediah54
 21.38 Yalow
 21.50 marineasalia
 22.44 mcciff2112
 23.01 rwcinoto
 23.23 Yes, We Can!
 23.42 maxcube
 23.44 DAE_JA_VOO
 23.71 Edam
 24.50 AvGalen
 25.29 alifiantoadinugroho
 25.53 ender9994
 26.20 thinkdifferent
 26.23 Mike Hughey
 27.54 anderson26
 29.49 PeterV
 30.46 ThatGuy
 45.20 msemtd
 48.27 Kev43
 56.13 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(26)

 58.22 fazrulz
 1:09.13 SimonWestlund
 1:11.32 Sa967St
 1:12.27 Kian
 1:12.58 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:13.84 waffle = ijm
 1:15.29 Bogyo
 1:18.79 elimescube
 1:25.34 AvGalen
 1:31.45 rickcube
 1:32.86 Yalow
 1:42.59 mcciff2112
 1:43.31 Mike Hughey
 1:44.20 fanwuq
 1:45.73 maxcube
 1:52.71 Yes, We Can!
 1:56.08 rwcinoto
 2:04.56 anderson26
 2:17.53 Edam
 2:18.49 alifiantoadinugroho
 2:41.70 Max Neitzel
 3:00.53 marineasalia
 3:07.63 MatsBergsten
 3:14.80 Jebediah54
 3:41.11 msemtd
 3:56.94 Kev43
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:50.30 fazrulz
 1:51.93 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:58.21 Bogyo
 2:02.77 elimescube
 2:04.97 Sa967St
 2:08.68 AvGalen
 2:09.85 SimonWestlund
 2:26.74 Kian
 2:40.82 Mike Hughey
 2:42.04 waffle = ijm
 3:10.76 Edam
 3:13.71 rwcinoto
 3:25.12 mcciff2112
 5:21.72 maxcube
 5:49.65 msemtd
 8:49.23 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:57.85 AvGalen
 4:04.07 elimescube
 4:15.40 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:45.90 SimonWestlund
 5:28.84 Mike Hughey
 7:24.12 rwcinoto
11:24.43 msemtd
*7x7x7*(6)

 6:44.23 trying-to-speedcube...
 7:11.03 AvGalen
 7:36.56 Mike Hughey
 8:30.20 SimonWestlund
 9:52.91 Edam
16:29.19 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 19.63 Jai
 28.57 fazrulz
 28.74 Escher
 30.71 trying-to-speedcube...
 31.44 Sa967St
 31.65 fanwuq
 33.33 elimescube
 37.46 Tortin
 38.72 SimonWestlund
 39.39 gavnasty
 39.57 ManasijV
 44.08 rwcinoto
 45.40 AvGalen
 47.64 Jebediah54
 52.92 alifiantoadinugroho
 58.41 Mike Hughey
 59.34 anderson26
 1:16.71 Edam
 1:37.03 marineasalia
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 51.52 rwcinoto
 1:58.71 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(5)

 33.25 Mike Hughey
 38.05 SimonWestlund
 52.30 fanwuq
 54.41 MatsBergsten
 57.22 AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 2:08.06 Sa967St
 2:38.43 MatsBergsten
 2:44.28 ManasijV
 2:49.05 SimonWestlund
 4:06.32 Mike Hughey
 4:14.10 rwcinoto
 4:17.08 elimescube
 4:50.31 AvGalen
 7:09.64 marineasalia
 DNF byu
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 9:25.90 Mike Hughey
14:31.00 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

15:55.52 Mike Hughey
33:33.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

2/2 SimonWestlund
4/6 Mike Hughey
3/7 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:08.20 AvGalen
 1:31.91 Mike Hughey
 1:43.98 gavnasty
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 1:20.78 fazrulz
 1:32.99 Sa967St
 1:35.80 SimonWestlund
 1:36.53 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:45.90 Ellis
 2:09.19 AvGalen
 2:15.30 rickcube
 2:21.21 mcciff2112
 2:26.11 fanwuq
 2:40.13 Mike Hughey
 2:54.97 anderson26
 2:59.11 alifiantoadinugroho
 3:20.22 marineasalia
 3:40.33 Edam
 5:23.62 Kev43
 6:05.32 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 3:13.18 fazrulz
 3:35.06 Sa967St
 3:37.50 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:37.58 elimescube
 3:56.97 AvGalen
 3:58.47 SimonWestlund
 4:04.70 Ellis
 5:27.22 Mike Hughey
 7:02.85 Yes, We Can!
 7:24.15 Edam
13:32.20 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(7)

 0.93 Bogyo
 0.97 waffle = ijm
 1.33 Edam
 1.47 PeterV
 1.66 SimonWestlund
 1.93 AvGalen
 1.93 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(4)

 4.38 waffle = ijm
 4.47 Mike Hughey
 5.13 AvGalen
 8.84 Edam
*Clock*(5)

 7.95 Vault312
 17.62 AvGalen
 22.94 Mike Hughey
 24.89 pjk
 38.09 rwcinoto
*Pyraminx*(15)

 8.16 Jai
 8.72 fanwuq
 8.74 SimonWestlund
 8.97 Yalow
 9.89 rickcube
 10.95 AvGalen
 12.53 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.58 anderson26
 16.26 rwcinoto
 18.35 waffle = ijm
 18.86 ender9994
 19.80 Yes, We Can!
 19.92 Edam
 22.63 Kev43
 23.27 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:34.54 SimonWestlund
 2:13.38 elimescube
 2:28.49 Sa967St
 2:36.91 Tortin
 2:50.36 rwcinoto
 3:05.86 Mike Hughey
 3:14.35 AvGalen
 6:08.21 msemtd
*Square-1*(12)

 19.38 Vault312
 21.59 MTGjumper
 35.50 elimescube
 36.18 SimonWestlund
 45.59 trying-to-speedcube...
 51.51 Sa967St
 57.11 pjk
 57.64 rwcinoto
 1:04.32 AvGalen
 1:07.23 Mike Hughey
 1:13.77 anderson26
 1:14.35 Jebediah54
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

30 guusrs
32 AvGalen
34 Mike Hughey
35 fanwuq
43 cuBerBruce

*Contest results*

242 SimonWestlund
204 AvGalen
199 Mike Hughey
196 trying-to-speedcube...
180 fazrulz
180 elimescube
174 Sa967St
124 rwcinoto
117 waffle = ijm
115 Jai
105 fanwuq
95 Bogyo
95 rickcube
87 Kian
86 MTGjumper
82 Edam
82 Yalow
71 mcciff2112
68 MatsBergsten
66 Yes, We Can!
63 Escher
63 Edmund
63 Tortin
62 anderson26
62 ManasijV
59 marineasalia
56 Ellis
55 Vault312
54 alifiantoadinugroho
53 pjk
52 gavnasty
46 Lord Voldemort
45 Jebediah54
44 msemtd
42 kippy33
41 byu
41 maxcube
37 Max Neitzel
29 ender9994
21 PeterV
21 Kev43
16 DAE_JA_VOO
15 guusrs
14 ThatGuy
11 thinkdifferent
11 cuBerBruce
*2x2x2*(30)

 3.49 Vault312
 3.78 Edmund
 4.47 Jai
 4.68 fazrulz
 4.70 MTGjumper
 4.92 trying-to-speedcube...
 5.04 Yalow
 5.37 elimescube
 5.70 SimonWestlund
 5.85 waffle = ijm
 6.11 AvGalen
 6.21 Yes, We Can!
 6.24 Bogyo
 6.35 rickcube
 6.47 Lord Voldemort
 6.66 kippy33
 6.69 rwcinoto
 6.84 Kian
 9.83 alifiantoadinugroho
 10.10 Mike Hughey
 10.54 mcciff2112
 11.01 marineasalia
 11.31 ender9994
 12.15 anderson26
 12.31 PeterV
 13.31 ThatGuy
 15.48 Edam
 17.15 msemtd
 18.36 MatsBergsten
 18.52 Kev43
*3x3x3 *(43)

 12.64 fazrulz
 12.84 Jai
 13.10 Sa967St
 13.36 MTGjumper
 13.47 Escher
 14.46 SimonWestlund
 15.95 elimescube
 16.57 pjk
 16.82 Tortin
 17.61 waffle = ijm
 17.70 ManasijV
 17.99 byu
 18.03 Ellis
 18.38 gavnasty
 18.47 Edmund
 18.61 Kian
 18.91 rickcube
 19.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 19.50 Lord Voldemort
 19.75 Max Neitzel
 20.09 fanwuq
 20.54 kippy33
 20.68 Bogyo
 20.86 Jebediah54
 21.38 Yalow
 21.50 marineasalia
 22.44 mcciff2112
 23.01 rwcinoto
 23.23 Yes, We Can!
 23.42 maxcube
 23.44 DAE_JA_VOO
 23.71 Edam
 24.50 AvGalen
 25.29 alifiantoadinugroho
 25.53 ender9994
 26.20 thinkdifferent
 26.23 Mike Hughey
 27.54 anderson26
 29.49 PeterV
 30.46 ThatGuy
 45.20 msemtd
 48.27 Kev43
 56.13 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(26)

 58.22 fazrulz
 1:09.13 SimonWestlund
 1:11.32 Sa967St
 1:12.27 Kian
 1:12.58 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:13.84 waffle = ijm
 1:15.29 Bogyo
 1:18.79 elimescube
 1:25.34 AvGalen
 1:31.45 rickcube
 1:32.86 Yalow
 1:42.59 mcciff2112
 1:43.31 Mike Hughey
 1:44.20 fanwuq
 1:45.73 maxcube
 1:52.71 Yes, We Can!
 1:56.08 rwcinoto
 2:04.56 anderson26
 2:17.53 Edam
 2:18.49 alifiantoadinugroho
 2:41.70 Max Neitzel
 3:00.53 marineasalia
 3:07.63 MatsBergsten
 3:14.80 Jebediah54
 3:41.11 msemtd
 3:56.94 Kev43
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:50.30 fazrulz
 1:51.93 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:58.21 Bogyo
 2:02.77 elimescube
 2:04.97 Sa967St
 2:08.68 AvGalen
 2:09.85 SimonWestlund
 2:26.74 Kian
 2:40.82 Mike Hughey
 2:42.04 waffle = ijm
 3:10.76 Edam
 3:13.71 rwcinoto
 3:25.12 mcciff2112
 5:21.72 maxcube
 5:49.65 msemtd
 8:49.23 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:57.85 AvGalen
 4:04.07 elimescube
 4:15.40 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:45.90 SimonWestlund
 5:28.84 Mike Hughey
 7:24.12 rwcinoto
11:24.43 msemtd
*7x7x7*(6)

 6:44.23 trying-to-speedcube...
 7:11.03 AvGalen
 7:36.56 Mike Hughey
 8:30.20 SimonWestlund
 9:52.91 Edam
16:29.19 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 19.63 Jai
 28.57 fazrulz
 28.74 Escher
 30.71 trying-to-speedcube...
 31.44 Sa967St
 31.65 fanwuq
 33.33 elimescube
 37.46 Tortin
 38.72 SimonWestlund
 39.39 gavnasty
 39.57 ManasijV
 44.08 rwcinoto
 45.40 AvGalen
 47.64 Jebediah54
 52.92 alifiantoadinugroho
 58.41 Mike Hughey
 59.34 anderson26
 1:16.71 Edam
 1:37.03 marineasalia
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 51.52 rwcinoto
 1:58.71 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(5)

 33.25 Mike Hughey
 38.05 SimonWestlund
 52.30 fanwuq
 54.41 MatsBergsten
 57.22 AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 2:08.06 Sa967St
 2:38.43 MatsBergsten
 2:44.28 ManasijV
 2:49.05 SimonWestlund
 4:06.32 Mike Hughey
 4:14.10 rwcinoto
 4:17.08 elimescube
 4:50.31 AvGalen
 7:09.64 marineasalia
 DNF byu
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 9:25.90 Mike Hughey
14:31.00 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

15:55.52 Mike Hughey
33:33.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

2/2 SimonWestlund
4/6 Mike Hughey
3/7 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:08.20 AvGalen
 1:31.91 Mike Hughey
 1:43.98 gavnasty
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 1:20.78 fazrulz
 1:32.99 Sa967St
 1:35.80 SimonWestlund
 1:36.53 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:45.90 Ellis
 2:09.19 AvGalen
 2:15.30 rickcube
 2:21.21 mcciff2112
 2:26.11 fanwuq
 2:40.13 Mike Hughey
 2:54.97 anderson26
 2:59.11 alifiantoadinugroho
 3:20.22 marineasalia
 3:40.33 Edam
 5:23.62 Kev43
 6:05.32 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 3:13.18 fazrulz
 3:35.06 Sa967St
 3:37.50 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:37.58 elimescube
 3:56.97 AvGalen
 3:58.47 SimonWestlund
 4:04.70 Ellis
 5:27.22 Mike Hughey
 7:02.85 Yes, We Can!
 7:24.15 Edam
13:32.20 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(7)

 0.93 Bogyo
 0.97 waffle = ijm
 1.33 Edam
 1.47 PeterV
 1.66 SimonWestlund
 1.93 AvGalen
 1.93 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(4)

 4.38 waffle = ijm
 4.47 Mike Hughey
 5.13 AvGalen
 8.84 Edam
*Clock*(5)

 7.95 Vault312
 17.62 AvGalen
 22.94 Mike Hughey
 24.89 pjk
 38.09 rwcinoto
*Pyraminx*(15)

 8.16 Jai
 8.72 fanwuq
 8.74 SimonWestlund
 8.97 Yalow
 9.89 rickcube
 10.95 AvGalen
 12.53 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.58 anderson26
 16.26 rwcinoto
 18.35 waffle = ijm
 18.86 ender9994
 19.80 Yes, We Can!
 19.92 Edam
 22.63 Kev43
 23.27 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:34.54 SimonWestlund
 2:13.38 elimescube
 2:28.49 Sa967St
 2:36.91 Tortin
 2:50.36 rwcinoto
 3:05.86 Mike Hughey
 3:14.35 AvGalen
 6:08.21 msemtd
*Square-1*(12)

 19.38 Vault312
 21.59 MTGjumper
 35.50 elimescube
 36.18 SimonWestlund
 45.59 trying-to-speedcube...
 51.51 Sa967St
 57.11 pjk
 57.64 rwcinoto
 1:04.32 AvGalen
 1:07.23 Mike Hughey
 1:13.77 anderson26
 1:14.35 Jebediah54
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

30 guusrs
32 AvGalen
34 Mike Hughey
35 fanwuq
43 cuBerBruce

*Contest results*

242 SimonWestlund
204 AvGalen
199 Mike Hughey
196 trying-to-speedcube...
180 fazrulz
180 elimescube
174 Sa967St
124 rwcinoto
117 waffle = ijm
115 Jai
105 fanwuq
95 Bogyo
95 rickcube
87 Kian
86 MTGjumper
82 Edam
82 Yalow
71 mcciff2112
68 MatsBergsten
66 Yes, We Can!
63 Escher
63 Edmund
63 Tortin
62 anderson26
62 ManasijV
59 marineasalia
56 Ellis
55 Vault312
54 alifiantoadinugroho
53 pjk
52 gavnasty
46 Lord Voldemort
45 Jebediah54
44 msemtd
42 kippy33
41 byu
41 maxcube
37 Max Neitzel
29 ender9994
21 PeterV
21 Kev43
16 DAE_JA_VOO
15 guusrs
14 ThatGuy
11 thinkdifferent
11 cuBerBruce


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2009)

Contest results
240 SimonWestlund
203 AvGalen
199 Mike Hughey


Now then Simon congratulations are in order, 
it only took one week.


----------



## Faz (Jun 5, 2009)

You listed results twice Mats.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, Arnaud. I didn't know you were so good at 6x6! I thought that you were about 4:30-5:00, but I never thought you would get sub-4! Congratulations 

And I won 7x7 with a crappy average


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Magic*(7)
> 
> 0.93 Bogyo
> 0.97 waffle = ijm
> ...


Wow - all results were under 2 seconds. Must have been easy scrambles.


----------



## elimescube (Jun 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *Magic*(7)
> ...



Hahaha! Oh, that's rich...


----------



## enigmahack (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2x2
1. 14.76
2. 13.27
3. 11.99
4. 15.49
5. 09.78 (woot, first ever sub-10 solve)
Avg: 13.06 
(I never solve the 2x2, so I just use regular Fredrich method to solve it. I should really invest a few days and learn another method that's faster) 

3x3x3
1. 18.82
2. 27.43
3. 22.34
4. 25.90
5. 24.15
Avg: 23.73 (Meh, so so. Most of my solves tend to be around 21 seconds but I haven't cubed today before now)

4x4x4
1. 02:43.63
2. 02:22.58
3. 02:32.25
4. 02:38.70
5. 02:49.34
Avg: 02:37.30 (Suck I know - I don't do the 4x4 very much... I really need to practice this one)

5x5x5
1. 03:10.99
2. 02:59.26
3.02:47.98
4.02:46.74
5.03:01.77
Avg: 02:57.35
(Meh - I can do centers in 45 seconds solid, but it's the edges that take me the longest. I can solve the 3x3 part in under 35 seconds almost every time, so 1:10 is the end and beginning... so it's pretty consistent that the other 1:30+ is just edges)

I'll do 6 and 7 later when I'm not at work ;-)

**edit**
I didn't know it was done already, but it's good practice anyway


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 5, 2009)

You *are* too late. Just submit it in the running competition, 2009-23.


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 5, 2009)

???

I beat Mike Hughey!

(OK it was in pyraminx...^^)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 5, 2009)

Also, 20 second difference between 4x4 and 5x5 times? How, exactly?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2009)

Kev43 said:


> ???
> 
> I beat Mike Hughey!
> 
> (OK it was in pyraminx...^^)



Glad I could provide some enjoyment. 

I really need to learn a proper way to speedsolve a pyraminx. And it would help if I would get a passably decent pyraminx, too.


----------



## Kian (Jun 5, 2009)

oye. very far down there. this week i'll compete in more than 4 events. when i get my 6 and 7 in a week I'll be in almost every event!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats Simon! You're going to have to fight for it this week though...

Rowan- no 2x2?


----------



## Escher (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, sorry, i forgot... I'll pwn this week though


----------



## Asheboy (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2: 13.18, (16.61), 10.95, (9.54), 16.15 = 13.43
3x3: (22.42), 23.32, 23.43, (25.25), 22.88 = 23.21


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> 2x2: 13.18, (16.61), 10.95, (9.54), 16.15 = 13.43
> 3x3: (22.42), 23.32, 23.43, (25.25), 22.88 = 23.21


Post this in week 23 instead.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 5, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)
> 
> 2:08.06 Sa967St
> 2:38.43 MatsBergsten
> ...


zomg I came 1st in something?


----------



## Asheboy (Jun 5, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Asheboy said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 13.18, (16.61), 10.95, (9.54), 16.15 = 13.43
> ...



Woops, sorry, missed that


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 5, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Master Magic*(4)
> 
> 4.38 waffle = ijm
> 4.47 Mike Hughey
> ...



YAY for waffle


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 5, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> 3x3x3 -- Bleh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No love for my results in this week's standings? ;-;


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 6, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 -- Bleh.
> ...



I'm really sorry!  Now you are added to the lists.

The reason is/was that you quoted your own results. I have not mentioned that before, but must add it to the rules. *You must not quote your results!*
(Of course you may quote them later but the first time they must be unquoted).

The reason for that is that the first thing the result calculating program does is to remove all quotes. The reason for that in turn is that people often quote other persons result to comment on them or so. The program then has a hard time to separate a persons own results from the quoted ones.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 6, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Contest results
> 240 SimonWestlund
> 203 AvGalen
> 199 Mike Hughey
> ...



Hell yeah  Thanks Mats! 

I didn't even enter in everything that I should have.. like feet and FMC and stuff..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 6, 2009)

Bleh, me needz to getting back 2 top-trees

Translation below:

Bleh. I need to get back 2 the top-3


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 6, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Congrats Simon! You're going to have to fight for it this week though...
> 
> Rowan- no 2x2?



I might not be doing much of it this week since I'm REALLY tired after being up for about 30 hours straight..


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 8, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > kippy33 said:
> ...



Aaah, duly noted. =)


----------

